

Roulette: After 3 Reds, Do You Pick Red Or Black? - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2011/04/after-3-reds-on-the-roulette-table-do-you-pick-red-or-black/

======
_0ffh
yes

------
cpeterso
A strange game. The only winning move is not to play. How about a nice game of
chess?

~~~
npguy
Mathematically you are right.

